# Antique Camera



## Casshew (Jan 7, 2010)

We bought it about 10 years ago, it came in a lot with some scientific items (microscope, slides, books) that all belonged to the same man.

It's a Thornton-Pickard Ensign folding view camera for 4" x 3 1/4" glass plates.  Symmetrical F8 lens.  There is a leather lenscap and handle, 2 mahogany slide carriers, 22" - 53" tripod with brass fittings, tin darkroom lamp with a red bulb and some glass plates.  There is some other stuff for it too, but it's packed in the bottom of a cabinet and I could not get to it :er:

It's circa 1895, the darkroom lamp was refitted for the electric light but it has an oil reservoir at the bottom and you can see where the original burner element was removed.


----------



## T-town photographer (Jan 7, 2010)

That is kewl.  I am so jealous.

Michael


----------



## jbylake (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow! And lot's of history there too.:thumbup:

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 7, 2010)

Beautiful old view camera. And it's got tilt too.

Never heard of that format but, then again, I probably don't know half of them


----------



## StillImage (Jan 7, 2010)

I would kill for a camera like that, I am also jealous. Lucky you.


----------



## Casshew (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks guys, I suppose it could still work if I could figure it out!?


----------



## CSR Studio (Jan 7, 2010)

Beautiful, glass plates and all. Let us know if you are able to produce an image, that would be wonderful!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 8, 2010)

Beauty! Congrats on the find.


----------



## burnws6 (Jan 8, 2010)

battery grip FTW


----------

